# Nissan Lavina or Kia Caren



## achh

I really need to get a new car as living out in 6th of October with my two kids. I've narrowed it down to Nissan Lavina at 115 thous le and Kia Caren at 125 thous le. Both prices are more than I envisioned paying but will get an installment plan. The Kia Caren is more spacious but the Nissan better drive I think but spare parts expensive. Anyone got any recommendations?????


----------



## Sam

achh said:


> I really need to get a new car as living out in 6th of October with my two kids. I've narrowed it down to Nissan Lavina at 115 thous le and Kia Caren at 125 thous le. Both prices are more than I envisioned paying but will get an installment plan. The Kia Caren is more spacious but the Nissan better drive I think but spare parts expensive. Anyone got any recommendations?????


I think you're reading too much into it. Whatever you get will be bumped and scratched as soon as you leave the showroom!!!

I don't have any experience with either. Personally I have my eyes on the Brilliance FRV


----------



## DeadGuy

Achh:

I'd personally go for the Nissan, Nissan makes better cars then Kia most of the time........Spare parts will be at the same level for them both if you're buying the original stuff, if not, it will just depend on how good you are with the negotiating thing.

Good luck!

Sam:

Women!! LOL! It's a CHINESE car that's exported to EGYPT! So my opinion?! Keep your eyes on a REAL car


----------



## Lanason

DeadGuy said:


> Achh:
> 
> Sam:
> 
> Women!! LOL! It's a CHINESE car that's exported to EGYPT! So my opinion?! Keep your eyes on a REAL car


OOOppppps . . . . . I expected better of you Sam 

Make sure its only your eyes :jaw: and dont lay your HANDS on it. Don't buy one :nono: :boom:


----------



## Sam

REALLY?!

But they're so pretty, and at 79,000 (at the Sharm dealership) they seem reasonably priced. And 1.6 engine in a small car... vroooooooom!!! What's wrong with it??

My next choice would be the Hyundai i30... how's that one?? No idea on a price for that one yet though


----------



## Sam

And sorry to the opening poster for changing the topic slightly of the thread. A WOMAN shouldn't really answer technical car questions, obviously.

I seem to get caught up in Hyundai i30 Pictures, Gallery | Hyundai Motor Company shiny, pretty blue things


----------



## Lanason

Sam said:


> REALLY?!
> 
> But they're so pretty, and at 79,000 (at the Sharm dealership) they seem reasonably priced. And 1.6 engine in a small car... vroooooooom!!! What's wrong with it??


it will fall apart quickly, be unreliable and have no safety features - thats why its 79k  and probably be manual as well - get automatic - one less thing to worry about :clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy

Lanason said:


> *it will fall apart quickly*, be unreliable and have no safety features - thats why its 79k  and probably be manual as well - get automatic - one less thing to worry about :clap2:


:thumb:

Sam:

The Hyundai one is good, but it is a bit more expensive (For obvious reasons!)......About 110 thousands, and it's not the one with "Full options".........

Just get a cart a donkey if you really need it, but stay away from the Chinese sh!t in here, it was good when it was first introduced into the Egyptian market (Just like ANY other product in here! Really "smart" sales' technique!) and that's why most people see the Chinese cars working as taxis and they think it's fine, well, it's not, it's more of a toy


----------



## achh

*Different country different rules!!!!! for everything including cars!*

[

Thanks for advice. I would normally choose Japanese over anything but Egypt always different-as the parts are made here anyway. However the Nissan and the Kia Caren far superior to Hyundai. The Nissan is smoother drive but lower down than Kia Caren. Kia Caren looking far cooler but ten thous more!!!And I originally started my investigation into buying with A Chevrolet Aveo!!!! Would never go back there!




QUOTE=DeadGuy;370659]:thumb:

Sam:

The Hyundai one is good, but it is a bit more expensive (For obvious reasons!)......About 110 thousands, and it's not the one with "Full options".........

Just get a cart a donkey if you really need it, but stay away from the Chinese sh!t in here, it was good when it was first introduced into the Egyptian market (Just like ANY other product in here! Really "smart" sales' technique!) and that's why most people see the Chinese cars working as taxis and they think it's fine, well, it's not, it's more of a toy [/QUOTE]


----------



## MensEtManus

The chevy aveo is a complete disaster that breaks down quite often. I am in close contact with chevy distributors. 

In terms of the Kia Caren and the Nissan. For a similar budget I wouldn't pick those cars, but if I have to choose between both, I would say the Nissan. However, my best advise is for you to check in 6th of October and see how far the dealership and the service center is from your home/work. 

I mean in Alexandria, you would have to go with a Kia because the service is excellent here.


----------



## Sam

Lanason said:


> it will fall apart quickly, be unreliable and have no safety features - thats why its 79k  and probably be manual as well - get automatic - one less thing to worry about :clap2:


Automatic?????????

Don't you realise I'm a woman... I like to be in control


----------



## GM1

I have a Skoda Octavia Fantasia, manual, although in Cairo an automatic is better, I still like to use manual. BTW I am a woman too!

You can search online for safety tests for the cars you mentioned.


----------



## seawind77

I can recommend Hyundai Verna or Elentra depend on your budget. I think Elentra at same level by price wise. Cheaper parts, more service easy to sell. Another idea chevrolet optra. I drove both cars for long time. Optra driving may be a little bit better but Elentra can offer more space and comfort. 

But if you dont want to waste times with more options you can choose Nissan which better than Kia.


----------



## achh

You might think but after missing out on good deal in a nissan realise love the space of a kia carens--- tres cool looking car like a 4 by 4




seawind77 said:


> I can recommend Hyundai Verna or Elentra depend on your budget. I think Elentra at same level by price wise. Cheaper parts, more service easy to sell. Another idea chevrolet optra. I drove both cars for long time. Optra driving may be a little bit better but Elentra can offer more space and comfort.
> 
> But if you dont want to waste times with more options you can choose Nissan which better than Kia.


----------

